# Sierra Group Buy - UPDATE 11-29-05 (p.1)



## JimGo (Oct 3, 2005)

--------------------------------
10/5/05 11:30 PM  Edit:
Below is an updated list of orders.  Thanks again to everyone who participated!

```
Ti   Pl   Bushing
Jim Goepel          -  5    5      1
William Cavanaugh   -  5    5
Karl Rose           -  5           1
Dario Octaviano     -  5    5      1
Lynn Dimick         -  5    5      1
Jim Boyd            -  5    5      1
John Payton         -  5    5      1
Jerry Adams         -  5    5      1
Larry Olsen         -  5    5      1
Scott Hettel        -  5    5
Michael Wine        -       5      1
George McMath       - 10    5 
James Mann          -       5      1
Jeff Koehler        -  3    3      1
Bill Pealer         -  5    5      1
John Solberg        -  5    5      1
Gary Gerber         -  5    5
Richard Marsh       -  5    5
Billy Burt          -  5    5      1
Kevin McPeek        -  3    3      1
Wayne Swindlehurst  -  5    5        --
James Gillespie     -  2    2      1
Ben Wetzel          -       5      1
Bill Hastings       -  5    5      1
Don Ward            -  5    5      1
Totals                108   113    18
```

I spoke with Bill Baumbeck on 10/4/05, and he has agreed to give us an even bigger discount as long as we order more than 200 kits (thanks Bill!).  So, the pricing now breaks down as follows, *including the PayPal cost*:
TiGold: $8.20 each
Platinum: $6.95 each
Shipping in the US is still going to be $4.  

-----------
10/23/05 Edit
Spoke with Bill B on Friday evening, and he said that the kits are on a truck headed to him, and that he expects to get them toward the end of next week.  So, we should be on track for them getting to me during the first week in November.  Hopefully, I'll be able to get them all out to y'all pretty quickly thereafter.
-----------
11/7/05 Edit
UPS says the packages (it took two to ship everything to me!) should arrive on Friday, 11/11/05.  They are being shipped to my office, and I'll post an update once they arrive.  Assuming they do arrive on time, I'll try to get them out in the mail on Monday.
------------
11/11/05 Edit
OK, they arrived!  Two BIG boxes full of stuff.  I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow!  They probably won't go out 'till some time Monday, but hopefully you'll have your pen kits in time for the weekend before thanksgiving.

------------
11/14/05 Edit (midnight post)
Got 'em packed up tonight.  Still need to print off all the mailing labels and that kind of stuff, but hopefully I'll be able to do that tomorrow during my lunch, and then we'll be all set.  At the latest, they should all be going out on Tuesday.
-------------
11/14/05 Edit (noon post)
I'm about to head out to the post office.  I have almost everyone's stuff ready to go, except our two Canadian participants and the people who paid by check/money order.  For our Northern friends, your stuff requires additional attention, and I'll deal with it tonight.  As for the non-PayPal people, I thought I had your addresses available to me at work, but I don't, so I'll have to get those together tonight too.  However, both the non-PayPal and Canadian stuff should go out tomorrow.
-------------
11/14/05 Edit (1:30 PM post)
OK, they're off!  I have six more to ship (the aforementioned two groups), then they'll all be on their merry way.  Hopefully everyone received E-mails from PayPal with tracking #'s.

I hate to be a pain, but for the people who didn't pay via PayPal, would you E-mail me your address?  I am sure I have it, but it will be a lot more straightforward if you'd E-mail.  Sorry!

-------------
11/29/05 edit
Sent off packages to George McMath, Ben Wetzel, and Bill Hastings today.  Still need addresses for the remaining three people!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jim,

I'll take 5 of each, and I already have the bushings so I don't need those.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, Jim.  Count me in for 5 of each as well.  I can't believe you don't want to include the satin SILVER as well. 




<br />


----------



## krose38 (Oct 3, 2005)

I will take 5 of the Titanium Gold plus bushings.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />...I can't believe you don't want to include the satin SILVER as well.


I KNEW people were going to complain!

This is cool!  I've only had the thread going about 1/2 an hour, and already 35 are accounted for!

Oh, I should add that I'm going to close the group buy when I get commitment for 200 kits, so if you want in, get in NOW!


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm in for:

5 platinum,
5 TN Gold and
bushing


----------



## ldimick (Oct 4, 2005)

5 of each plus bushings for me too!

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll go 5 each and bushings.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 4, 2005)

Is the price 34% off the single price on BB's site?


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2005)

Why national?
I thought this was the INTERNATIONAL Penturners Association![!]
Us folks turn pens too, and don`t mind paying extra for delivery.


----------



## penhead (Oct 4, 2005)

I will take five of each of the Titanium Gold and Platinum kits, plus bushings.

Thanks Jim...!!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim, I'm in for 5 of each, plus bushings.


----------



## Jerry Adams (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take 5 ea. plus bushings.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take 5 of each to give the kit a try. Bushings too.
Thanks for offering this.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## olsenla (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,

I will take 5 of each type and the bushings.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Mudder (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm in for 5 of each.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 4, 2005)

If you were going for chromes, I would be in...


----------



## ashaw (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take 5 chrome plus bushings


----------



## jkoehler (Oct 4, 2005)

Do you know how much shipping would be to Canada?


----------



## MDWine (Oct 4, 2005)

OK Jim, 5 + 5 + Bushings...  and I can save us the shipping costs!

If you need help sorting when they get in, lemme know, I'll give ya a hand putting your orders together.


----------



## gerberpens (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take 5 of each type. NO bushing, I bought those about a week ago.

Thanks.  Gary


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 4, 2005)

If this buy includes Canada I'll take 10 Gold TN and 5 Platinum. I already have bushings. Wish you were offering chrome.


----------



## wayneis (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take five gold and five platinum.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,

Seems like the pressure is on fro Chrome [][][}]

If you offer that, I'll go for 10 of it too.


----------



## wrhastings (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll take 5 TN, 5 Platinum, and bushings. If you decide to offer Chrome, I'll take 5 of those, also.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah heck, since we're applying chrome pressure, 10 of those too!


----------



## Draken (Oct 4, 2005)

JimGo,

Just to follow up (and revise) my email to you, I'm in for two Gold and two Platinum plus bushings.  And I too can save us the cost of postage. []

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />Is the price 34% off the single price on BB's site?


George,
The discount I mentioned is simply taking adavantage of Bill's multi-kit pricing.  I may contact him to see if we can get an additional discount, but for the time being, I'm going to assume we are "simply" going to get the standard 50+ kit price.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Why national?
> I thought this was the INTERNATIONAL Penturners Association![!]
> Us folks turn pens too, and don`t mind paying extra for delivery.



Mark,
Sorry, you are correct; I'd be happy to include you in my order.  My biggest problem is that I don't know what the shipping would be to you!  But we can try to figure that out later, if you're interested.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />I'll take 5 chrome plus bushings


Sorry, no chrome at this time.  If this goes well, I may run another bulk buy in the future (or someone else can!), but for now I want to limit my confusion.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />Do you know how much shipping would be to Canada?



Sorry, not really sure.  In the USA, I had planned on using the $3.85 flat-rate priority mail envelopes, unless someone has a less expensive option that is just as easy to implement.  There may be an equivalent option to Canada; perhaps someone else here has some idea?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, based on what I see here, I have orders for 184 kits total; only 16 more to reach my goal!  If you want to get in on this order, please let me know soon!

It certainly looks like there is enough interest to run another group-buy in the future, especially of some of the other finish types.


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2005)

There is a similar FLAT RATE envelope for international use...if I am not mistaken it is $9.00.  Please verify.


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,

The reason I want (I assume all the rest too) the chrome integrated with this buy is the savings in shipping.  Having done a group myself...I know and understand your reservation about doing multiple finish.

I can only imagine the horror that RTJW went through especially since his Group Buy have separate ends in 2 different configuration per finish!!!  YUKKK [xx(]


----------



## Fangar (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,

If there are still some left, I will take 5 of the platinums and bushings.  Thanks in advance,

Fangar


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Dario!  Looks like there is a flat-rate Global Priority Mail envelope for $4 to Canada, and $5 to Scotland.  That's the cost for the "small" envelope; if your order requires a large envelope, it will be $9 to Scotland, and $7 to Canada.  You can find out more at http://www.usps.gov.

I understand about wanting to consolidate shipping costs; that's why we Northern Virginians have banded together to form a little buying consortium - at least then we can split the shipping costs.  I'm still reluctant to open this buy up to other kits, though...sorry!


----------



## jkoehler (Oct 4, 2005)

i will take 3 of each plus bushings. please let me know how you would like payment.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, that takes us up to 195 kits.  Anyone else?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim, are there extra tubes available or are you limiting it to kits and bushings?


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Jim, I will wait for the chrome kits group buy.
There is no hurry, even if I wait till next year. (I love chrome, and its cheaper than platinum)[][][]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />Jim, are there extra tubes available or are you limiting it to kits and bushings?



George,
I haven't looked into the spare tubes - though with my track record, I probably should!  But, for now, I would like to keep it to bushings and these two finishes.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Jim,
Your track record can't be worse than mine[] I'll get the tubes elsewhere but I'm still in for 10 Gold TN and 5 Plat.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, I did some rough calculatin', and here's what I've come up with as tentative pricing, including the fees PayPal charges:
Gold - $8.50
Platinum - $7.15
Bushings - $6.25
U.S. Shipping - $4

The reason the pricing is tentative is that I still want to talk to Bill B. and see if we can get an additional discount.  I'm going to guess that we're approaching his costs, so I doubt that we'll get a discount, but it's still worth a try!  He doesn't open his phones for a few hours still, but as soon as I know more I'll post the info here.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim I will be in for 5 of gold & 5 plat plus bushings


----------



## Leather Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,
Sent you an e-mail.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## MDWine (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim, check email...
thanks!


----------



## RPM (Oct 4, 2005)

Jim,
Will you let me squeeze in with 5 of each since I'm guessing you're past 200.  I'd be interested in some spare tubes also if you decide to include them
Richard


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay twist my arm, I'll do 3 of each and one set of bushings. 
Any chance we will see another buy with the other finishes?

Should we just send the amounts you stated or do you want to send PP requests?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll start sending PayPal requests to all the U.S. residents later tonight if I haven't received payment yet - at least for those for whom I have an E-mail address.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

MUDDER - please E-mail me the correct PayPal E-mail address for you!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

Please see updated info in the first post in the thread.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim,
So, am I right to assume that this buy is closed?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes Ron.  This version is closed.  Let me see how easy/difficult this is; if it isn't too bad, I might consider running another one in a few weeks.  Alternatively, if someone else wants to jump in and start another group buy, I won't be offended in the least!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2005)

I will run a group purchase for the Sierra, all platings, starting tomorrow.  I will keep it open for a couple of weeks.  Look for a post then.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Lou! Of course this means I get to get in trouble twice for the same thing. As long as I keep it in the "before we have to discuss it" range we are all good. SO far so good.[}]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />--------------------------------
> 10/4/05 11:34 PM  Edit:
> Below is an updated list of orders.  *I believe I have contacted everyone except Mudder either directly or via the IAP E-mail feature.  If you haven't heard from me, please E-mail me (that includes you Mudder! [] ).
> ...


*

I sent contact info a minute ago.*


----------



## skewzdust (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks Lou! As usual I'm late to the party. Doh!


----------



## jkoehler (Oct 5, 2005)

i sent my payment this morning. please let me know if there are any problems. i just signed up for paypal this morning.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

Got it, thanks Jeff!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I will run a group purchase for the Sierra, all platings, starting tomorrow.  I will keep it open for a couple of weeks.  Look for a post then.



Thanks Lou!  I've been leery about running a group buy because I've heard horror stories; that's why I'm being rather strict about this one.  If it goes well, I can probably be convinced to do another in the future, and possibly even work with Johnny on the recurring pen kit group buy concept some of us discussed.


----------



## wayneis (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim I sent you my email address yesterday, have you recieved it?

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2005)

Payment sent.  Thanks!!!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Jim I sent you my email address yesterday, have you recieved it?
> 
> Wayne


Whoops!  I could have SWORN I sent that to you Wayne!  Thanks for following up.  I just sent the invoice to you.


----------



## penhead (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim,
Just sent you paypal payment.
Sorry for the delay.
Meant to do it earlier but got stuck in a meeting..darn day job anywho..!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Jim,
> Just sent you paypal payment.
> Sorry for the delay.
> Meant to do it earlier but got stuck in a meeting..darn day job anywho..!



You SHOULD be sorry John!  I mean, heck, it's been a whopping 12 hours since I had all the money stuff figured out.  I can't believe you'd use a lame excuse like a day job!  []

Got your payment - thanks!


----------



## penhead (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea, I just haven't figured out how to get my mini-lathe into the lab without someone noticing [][]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2005)

Got the request and just sent payment.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 5, 2005)

Payment sent Jim.  Thanks.

Fangar


----------



## Jerry Adams (Oct 5, 2005)

Payment sent.
   Thanks


----------



## gerberpens (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim, I just sent you my payment.  Thanks again for doing this ... I'll expect those pen kits by next Tuesday![]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, this is going amazingly well.  There are basically only three people who still need to finalize their payment stuff, and two of them have already followed up with me.  With any luck, I should have payment from everyone by Saturday, and be able to place the order with Bill B. no later than Sunday/Monday.  

Gary, unfortunately it may take a LITTLE longer!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim,

I sent pay Paypal this morning.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

Got it, thanks William!  In fact, I've received payments from all those paying by PayPal.  Thank you to everyone for the prompt replies and payment.  A few people are paying by check, and unfortunately it represents enough of a cost that I can't afford to float it all at this point, so I am going to hold off on the order 'till Friday or Saturday, when hopefully at least some of the checks will be here.  I figure it gives Bill a few extra days to get the kits in!

I'll post again once I place the order.


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 5, 2005)

Jim....Recount the bushings........Looks like 19 not 18.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks John!  I have a spreadsheet where I'm keeping my official tallies, and must have forgotten to update that total here.  I have it correct on my spreadsheet.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Jim,
May I get in for 5 platinum and bushings.............[]


----------



## Jerry Adams (Oct 12, 2005)

Any idea on when this stuf will ship out?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 12, 2005)

I placed the order on Monday, and will follow up with Bill today.  As soon as I know more, I'll pass the info along.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 12, 2005)

I just got off the phone with bill.  He said that Berea still doesn't have any of the Sierra kits in from Tiawan, and he's completely out.  His current estimate is that they will ship to me by the first week in November.


----------



## penhead (Oct 28, 2005)

I know it isn't November yet, but it sure is close...any word on this yet...how about an update.

Thanks...!!!


----------



## JimGo (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing new since last week John.  If I haven't heard from him by Tuesday, I'll call Bill.

BTW, John, I'll give you a call a little later today.


----------



## penhead (Oct 29, 2005)

I will be here, making sawdust with any luck []


----------



## jrc (Oct 29, 2005)

I called yesterday to order 100 chrome they told me the order was in but they only had 200 and 4 other people was waiting for chrome.  It did not seem they had ordered enough kits for the demand.  I hope I'm wrong.  I would like to order 3 or 400 before Christmas.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />    I would like to order 3 or 400 before Christmas.



That's pretty ambitous Jim [:0] I think 300 would last me till I'm ready to be planted []


----------



## jrc (Oct 29, 2005)

Ithought I would see how people liked them over the slimline, streamline and comfort pens.  Make 100 of them and sell for the same price.  They cost a little more but you can turn two at a time and they go together faster.  I usually sell about 100 at this one show and should be a good test.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jim!  Amazing how well received this kit is!


----------



## Jerry Adams (Nov 4, 2005)

Any update on delivery yet?


----------



## JimGo (Nov 4, 2005)

Not yet.  However, Bill did charge my credit card yesterday, which means we're getting close.  I'll call him tonight if I don't get a shipping-related E-mail before then.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi guys, if I can ask a quick question about the group buying...

When you say Bill, are you referring to someone at Berea? I know the gentleman who runs Berea is named Jim (at least if not, I have been calling him by the wrong name) I also see that these seem to be popular kits. I guess I'm glad that I have been able to stop into Berea a few times in the past week and get a few Chrome and TI Gold kits for myself. (would this be considered a gloat?)

Last, I assume this group buy thing would be good for even someone like me who lives all of 15 minutes away from BH because I could get the quantity discount and not have to pay sales tax. Well, as long as the related expenses were cheaper than what sales tax would normally be. 


PS, What is the normal lead time between posting for a group buy and the actual reciept of the order? Does it take a month on average?


----------



## wayneis (Nov 4, 2005)

Most of the time our group buys save us about 25% off retail.  Most times who ever runs the buy will give everybody a good week or two to get their orders and money in then you could add about a week for that person to recieve and ship everyone their orders.  So all and all I would estimate that your guess of a month is pretty close.  When I can save 25% on some of these kits I have no problem at all waiting 3 or 4 weeks.  In fact the Emperor bulk buy was well worth the wait in my opinion as those kits are pretty expensive.  I would also add that the people that run these bulk buys don't make money doing it, it is a way that we can all save a few bucks and for some to try out kits that otherwise they may not be able to afford to.

Wayne


----------



## JimGo (Nov 4, 2005)

Mikey,
Bill is Bill Baumbeck of Arizona Silhouette.  Bill has some of the best prices on Berea kits, and you'll find that he's pretty popular with most of us here - so much so, that we just refer to him by first-name, and everyone knows to whom we're referring.

I'd guess that the group-buy will be good for you, but you'll have to factor in the cost of shipping.  It's usually on the order of $4, and depending on how much you order, that can EASILY be offset in a single purchase, especially when you don't have to pay sales tax.

The lead time is usually pretty quick, once the buy closes.  Different group buys are handled differently, such as closing on a set date, based on quantity ordered, or the like, so it is difficult to give you a good feel for how long the order takes from when the buy "opens".  However, once a group buy closes, it normally takes only about a week for us to receive the goods, and another week before they are shipped out to everyone.  In this case, however, the Sierra kits proved to be so popular that Bill ran out of them, as did Berea, and we've been (patiently) waiting for them to arrive from Taiwan.

Oh, and yes, your proximity to Berea IS a gloat!!! []

Welcome to IAP!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 4, 2005)

Woo hoooo!!  They shipped out today!  I'll give you an ETA once I have it.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 5, 2005)

A word of hope for some of you guys... I stopped by Berea yesterday and was told that they are coming out with a new set of bushings for the Sierra that allows you to turn two blanks at once. I know it's just as easy with two sets of bushings, but the new set will have a middle bushing with nubs on both ends. He didn't say how long it would be until they came in though.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2005)

I hope they get the bushing size right this time.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 5, 2005)

Also in speaking with the guys at Berea, they did tell me they screwed up on the bushing size and were having new ones made. I was told they would have to eat about 1,500 sets. I cracked a few blanks I had epoxied together yesterday, so I am off now to Berea to get more sleeves. I will ask when they expect the new bushings.


----------



## Fangar (Nov 5, 2005)

Nothing like a company with poor quality control.  I am sure they will be willing to send me out some free ones!

Fangar


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2005)

To give them credit the nice lady I was talking to a few weeks ago told me they would send me a replacement set when they become available. Except for this bushing thing I haven't really had any problems with Berea kits.


----------



## rlh (Nov 5, 2005)

Are all the bushings to date the wrong size? I came in in the middle of this and have not found a post on what is sized wrong about the bushings. I tried the fit on the bushings I received and noticed that the tubes fit quite loosely on them. As yet I have not turned any of these pens. If this is the problem I will not turn any until the proper bushings are available.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 5, 2005)

That is the problem. the bushings are just undersized for the tubes. They wiggle very slightly when you apply side pressure when they are inserted in the tubes. 

I asked about the new bushings and was told they take 3 weeks from when they order. So, I would imagine maybe another 2 weeks, if not sooner since I was told of this a few days back. FWIW, I don't think the bushings are so loose that they don't work. In fact, if one needed to, a single wrap of scotch tape may be too much for shimming.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2005)

Richard - the tenons on the bushings I got for the Sierras a few weeks ago (not this group buy) measured .008 undersize on diameter. I used some .003 copper shimstock I had which fixed the looseness problem. I'm sure tape would work just as well. I will still get the replacement bushings when they come in because the shimstock can be a PITA to keep in place. I wouldn't let the loose bushings stop you from making some shavings though.[] This is just my humble (and not always correct) opinion[]


----------



## Draken (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmm, I sense a NOVA contingent IAP meeting coming up for this weekend... []  Jim, name the place and time....


----------



## JimGo (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL...sounds like a plan James!  I'll have to see what the weekend holds, but I might be able to have y'all over here.


----------



## Draken (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me, I'll be bacheloring it this weekend, so either day should be open, just not too early, I'm looking forward to sleeping in... []


----------



## Draken (Nov 9, 2005)

Oops, looks like the LOML scheduled something for me on Sunday, but Saturday is currently free.


----------



## Dario (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm counting the days now.  Hopefully by this day next week they'll arrive []


----------



## JimGo (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking good so far Dario.  They are somewhere in IL, so at least they're getting closer to me!


----------



## rlh (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />Richard - the tenons on the bushings I got for the Sierras a few weeks ago (not this group buy) measured .008 undersize on diameter. I used some .003 copper shimstock I had which fixed the looseness problem. I'm sure tape would work just as well. I will still get the replacement bushings when they come in because the shimstock can be a PITA to keep in place. I wouldn't let the loose bushings stop you from making some shavings though.[] This is just my humble (and not always correct) opinion[]


I used 1 layer of Teflon Plumbers Tape on the tenons and it worked out well. I e-mailed Berea telling them that I would like a set of the proper sized bushings sent to when they become available. Jim (the man in charge) e-mailed me back stating that the undersized bushings they had provided worked fine. He estimated that about 3000 pens had been turned using them with no problems. Now this is what perplexed me. He stated that they had purposely made the bushings undersized but gave no explanation as to why.[!]I find that hard to believe![] Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim just doesn't want to give you new bushings. They knew they were undersized and had new ones made. I just picked up a set of new ones today. Also, if he says they (old ones) work fine, I have some really nice blue dyed curly maple that I turned which are now almost garbage. You can easily see that one side is thicker than the other side. I am hoping that I can sand a bit, finish them again, and at least come away with some sort of a salvagable sale. (unless Endure can build up thick enough to overcome when done again using the new bushings.)


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 12, 2005)

Mikey, I had the same problem until I tried the shimstock I spoke of above. Luckily the wood was plain and not expensive. Still - a PITA to turn it off to salvage the tube.[!]


----------



## Mikey (Nov 12, 2005)

Yea, I tried to shim the stuff as well once I realized whaat the problem was and what my turned blanks look like. Even then, I found that my big fingers couldn't keep the shim material on that well. I guess one could CA the stock on permanently.

Doesn't really mattter now because I have two sets of the updated bushings.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought I read a post that said Berea would replace the defective bushings free of charge! Was I hallucinating? As many of us have ordered these things, you'd think they'd want to take care of us. Oh wait a minute, I forgot who we were talking about. Sorry!


----------



## wayneis (Nov 13, 2005)

You did and they probably will if you just call them.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />You did and they probably will if you just call them.
> 
> Wayne



I wonder how they'll handle this since it is through a group buy AND through AS.  Could be very tricky for us to get them replace the bushings.

You think BB can help us?


----------



## JimGo (Nov 14, 2005)

I got a chance to pack everything up last night, and I have to say what a PLEASURE it is to work with Bill.  I ordered some personal stuff in addition to the bulk-buy, and when everything shipped, it was broken down with the bulk-buy stuff in one box, and my personal stuff in the other.  The bulk buy stuff was even broken down by plating, with bubble wrap separating the layers!  All I had to do was pull the stuff out, put one plating on one side of me and one on the other, with the bushings off to the side, and I started packing.

Thanks Bill!!!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought y'all would get a kick out of this...
I placed the order with Bill B. and rounded the order up in each category so it was an even 5 of each.  Or at least, that's what I thought I did.  Apparently, I ordered the same number of platinum and Ti Gold, and to make matters worse, I went with the lower order (the Ti Gold).  So, here I'm thinking I'll get seven or eight Platinum, and instead I wound up with two!!!  Ug!

FWIW, for those considering additional group buys, this one has taken about five hours of my time since the packages arrived, plus however much time it was leading up to when the order was placed (probably at least another two or three more hours).  Could I have sped things up?  Not by much.  Most of the time was counting kits, printing mailing labels and postage, and packaging things together.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />FWIW, for those considering additional group buys, this one has taken about five hours of my time since the packages arrived, plus however much time it was leading up to when the order was placed (probably at least another two or three more hours).



The average savings on this group purchase is fairly negligible due to the fact that AS starts their discount schedule at 2 kits and increases it at 11 kits.  Only 5 people ordered less than 10 kits.  If everyone who ordered 10 kits had simply increased their order by 1 (or more), the savings would have been pennies per kit (About 2%).  Bill Baumbeck's time devoted to these group purchases is significantly increased as well.  

With that in mind, group purchases are uneconomical all the way around and I'm running my last one.  I don't think Bill will be running these again, either.  

We have other suppliers where the discount schedule is not nearly as generous as Arizona Silhouette's and, therefore, group purchases may still offer significant savings.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 14, 2005)

I agree Lou.  I don't mean to slight Bill (he's been very generous), but it is probably the last one I'll run through him.  I'll just stick to ordering 11 or more kits.  I may consider doing another with another supplier, but I don't think there's a point in doing a bulk buy from Bill when his pricing is as aggressive as it is even at the relatively lower quantities.


----------



## ldimick (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />-------------
> ---------
> 11/14/05 Edit (1:30 PM post)
> ...



Thanks for your effort on this one. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim,

I got my kits today!  Coming home sick from work the package was a bright spot for me.  You sent me bushings that I didn't pay for since I had a set already.  Let me know who and where if you come up short and need me to send them on to someone else.

Thanks again for doing this group buy.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks William!  I was wondering what happened to my other set of bushings!!!  That's the only thing I came up short on, and only by one set.  I knew they had gone in SOMEONE's box, but had no clue whose (had closed the boxes already).  If you'll drop 'em in the mail to me, I'd appreciate it.  I'll send you the postage via PayPal.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh goodie! If CAV got his, then I SHOULD have mine. [] No wait a minte... you're both in VA... I may have to wait another day. Drat!


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2005)

I got mine today...can't wait to get back home and check them out []

Thanks Jim!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Thanks William!  I was wondering what happened to my other set of bushings!!!  That's the only thing I came up short on, and only by one set.  I knew they had gone in SOMEONE's box, but had no clue whose (had closed the boxes already).  If you'll drop 'em in the mail to me, I'd appreciate it.  I'll send you the postage via PayPal.
> 
> Hope you feel better!



Jim,

They will go out tomorrow, or today if I decide to venture out to the PO.  Don't worry about the postage, it is the least I can do since you did such a great job getting this together and done for us.

Thanks for the health wish.  This pneumonia is a b--, oops, excuse me, I almost forgot that this is a family forum. [:I]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 16, 2005)

No rush William!  A healthy you is a higher priority than my Sierra bushings.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />No rush William!  A healthy you is a higher priority than my Sierra bushings.



Thanks Jim, but if you are like the rest of us, patience is a virtue in short supply!  We got a break in the weather (high winds blew down half of a conifer on my neighbors lot across part of my back yard) and it is only 2 miles to my local post office.  They are in the mail with a small thank you enclosed.  Pneumonia is not bad as long as you are not addicted to breathing! [8D]


----------



## Deere41h (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim....Got your shipment today.  Thanks for all of your efforts.  I know the amount of work these group buys take.  I now look forward to making my first one.

Thanks again!!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim, even got mine today.  Way down in SW VA looking forward to turnign a few, just don't know when my schedule will clear.


----------



## Jerry Adams (Nov 16, 2005)

Got mine today.
 Thanks


----------



## olsenla (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim,

They made it out here to Utah today.  Thanks for running this group buy.

Larry


----------



## Mudder (Nov 16, 2005)

Got mine today to.
Thank you for all your effort.


----------



## gerberpens (Nov 16, 2005)

Received my packetage as well.

Thanks for your work on the bulk buy.

Gary


----------



## wayneis (Nov 16, 2005)

I recieved mine also, thank you Jim.

Wayne


----------



## Dario (Nov 17, 2005)

Opened the package last night and to my surprise...with instructions too! THANKS!!!

Not sure if it was not offered but I didn't order the drill bit and don't have the right size [V].  Can't wait so I drilled it using a 1/64" less than recommended then filed and sanded the hole to enlarge it a bit.  I glued up two last night...and should be turning them tonight []


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 17, 2005)

I am starting to look like the Lone Ranger.......When Tonto said, "What do you mean "we" white eyes.", as the band of Indians closed in.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2005)

[V][V][V][!][!][!]
Maybe tomorrow..tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow, only a day away!
Do a good turn daily!
Don
[] I'm not really mad...I'll wait my turn. Thanks for doing this...I know the hassle!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 17, 2005)

Let's see, Utah got theirs yesterday, I got mine today and some Texans still don't have theirs. Sumpin' jes don't add up rat here. Leave it to the Postal Service. []

On another note, I checked the fit of the bushings and boy are they sloppy! Now I know what you guys have been talking about. I'll never get a concentric pen outta those! [!] I guess I need to ask BB if he can get me a replacement set.

BTW, thanks, Jim!!!! I know I'm not the only one who appreciates you doing this!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 18, 2005)

Mac, Don, and the others, I still have yours, but SOON!  I need to make another trip to the post office, but work has made that very difficult these last few days.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Jim,
Not a problem with me...I was just trying to have a little fun...Hope you didn't take my comment too seriously...I can surly understand important things like family and work interrupting your road trips to the postoffice.[] Thanks again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Mac, Don, and the others, I still have yours, but SOON!  I need to make another trip to the post office, but work has made that very difficult these last few days.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 18, 2005)

No problem Jim, I was just joining in on the thread.  I know they will get here soon and anyway it is too darn cold in the workshop now to do much pen work anyway.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 18, 2005)

Don,
No, I didn't take it as an insult or slight.  I feel guilty because these few haven't gone out!


----------



## wrhastings (Nov 28, 2005)

Jim,

Have all of them been sent out, yet? I still haven't received mine. Thanks.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 29, 2005)

No, I'm getting to them tomorrow.  Sorry for the delay, and thanks for all your patience!!!  I still need addresses from a few, BTW.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 29, 2005)

Don,
Your actually not alone on this one! I'm watching for the postal lady so that I can tackle her down and ask her if she is now making pens![]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 29, 2005)

OK, Packages went out to Bill Hastings, George McMath, and Ben Wetzel.  I still have packages for Jeff Koehler, Don Ward, and one other person, quite possibly Ron.  Please E-mail me your home addresses and I'll make another post office trip tomorrow.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

Jim,
Has mine been sent yet?
Mac


----------



## JimGo (Nov 30, 2005)

Mac, are you sure you ordered through me and not through Lou?


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 30, 2005)

> <br />Mac, are you sure you ordered through me and not through Lou?



Well Jim, now I am.  Sorry to bother you.

The package from Lou came in today's mail.

Have a happy,
Mac


----------



## JimGo (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL...no bother Mac!  I was just afraid I had lost an entire order!!!

Whew!  Glad I'm not THAT crazy yet!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Jim,
I appear to be on the confused side as well. The sad thing is I have actually been posting in both threads![)] Don...Just to let you know I haven't gotten mine from Lou yet.
Sorry Jim.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL...no problem Ron!  I'm glad this is all getting cleared up.  Don and Jeff's kits went out today.  The only hold out is Brian Byrd, and I've sent him an E-mail asking him for his address.  I haven't seen him on here in a while, so I'm a bit concerend though.  If anyone knows him, please have him contact me.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 30, 2005)

Jim,
You did send Don's to my house. Right?[]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL...nice try Ron!  It's too bad I already mailed them, or else, had you made a small PayPal "donation", I might have considered "accidentally" putting the wrong address on Don's package!


----------



## Leather Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Jim, got my kits today.[]
Ben


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim, got mine in the mail today. Thanks again for all the work you put into this for us.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 6, 2005)

Excellent!  I think Don's the only one who hasn't checked in.  Hopefully his got there OK.


----------

